# looking on info on a compact 9mm



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

hey guys wife loves shooting 9mm and has been wanting a smaller one ..she's been thinking about getting her chl ... anyhow she has fallen in love with one at academy its a Taurus 709 Slim 9mm I have done some online research and have found a couple of issues one says it can have some jamming issues bc the sharp edge on the feed ramp/slide from the mag into the chamber says the nose of the feeding round sometimes hangs I figure a good gun smith could file/smooth down the edge to help with that but was just wondering if anyone had one and or heard of anything else bad about it. Thanks guys. :texasflag


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No havent read or heard about that issue. I can promise one of the major issues with automatic pistols jamming is with limp or wrist breaks when shooting. I can make an auto jam most every time by just letting the gun jump when shooting. With a good tight locked wrist almost never. Jus sayin.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I bought my wife a Ruger LC9, she don't like it because of the long trigger pull, I'm gonna sell it and look for another IF your interested, about 5 rounds thru it...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

S&W M&P Shield 9mm all the way! Did a LOT of research and tried a few at The Arms Room before committing. It's my everyday carry and absolutely no complaints...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm a Beretta fan myself.. 14 rounds with one in the tube..and less than two pounds.. A little pricey...but you're paying for the best...

http://www.beretta.com/en-us/px4-storm-subcompact/


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

The wife carrys a slim. I ran every kind of ammo i had threw it and after 500+ rounds i let her carry it. Never had a problem. Nice shootin gun. Now my kimber solo, its ammo picky. Go figure. Mkre money let ammo choices. The thing to remember is going from an 4" xd to a light and small lc9/slim is a more snappy recoil. Not that its horriable but just something to be aware of. My LCP is down right a pain to shot and thats a 380. Plus i can only get two fingers on the grip, where my wife has a better grip on it but still says its ways more snappy that a +p9mm in an xd. Just food for thought


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Shield no safety with crimson trace


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

No info on the slim but I do have a XDS 9mm. Im very happy with it.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I just bought a EAA Witness P in 9mm good little gun for cost plus has a saftey


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Check out the Ruger SR9C, I've shot the M&P and the Taurus slim and settled on the Ruger for the better trigger pull(my opinion) and the smaller grip fits my hand better. I had a couple FTF the first 200 rounds, but since cleaning the striker, this gun digests any ammo I've tried so far including FMJ and JHP. Compact set up uses a 10 rd mag, but also comes with an extended mag for 17 rds.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> S&W M&P Shield 9mm all the way! Did a LOT of research and tried a few at The Arms Room before committing. It's my everyday carry and absolutely no complaints...


I'm looking to buy a new conceal carry and this one is on the to of my list. After research I've seen no real negative reviews. You may want to see if she likes the shield.


----------



## weelbur2 (Feb 15, 2015)

everyday carry: xds .45 (9mm same size) in a N82 (Nate Squared) IWB...wrapped in Talon rubber grip...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sig 938....you get what you pay for :wink:


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> Sig 938....you get what you pay for :wink:


That is a nice lookin gun


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Another S&W Shield fan here, we have three of 'em


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Kahr P9 or PM9 are my choice. It has a smooth long trigger pull. Very accurate and concealable depending on how she chooses to carry.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We have the Sig P290R for $325. 9mm with VZ grips. 

If money is not issue we have the HK P2000SK for $800


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Kahr P9 or PM9 are my choice. It has a smooth long trigger pull. Very accurate and concealable depending on how she chooses to carry.


^this. I have a Kahr CW-9 and I shoot it better than a lot of my larger handguns. 
Kahr CM-9 is a great alternative to the above. more affordable if you need that.. https://www.kahr.com/Pistols/Kahr-CM9.asp


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Ruger*

I have fired a couple 1000 rounds out of my Ruger SR9c and have never had a problem one. The safety features on it are the best. I trust my life with it!!! If you are still in the market pm me and you can shoot mine if you like


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Taurus really just doesn't have an absolutely stellar reputation.. A lot of people get one that works, and are happy with them, but they're probably right up at the top of the list as far as number of problem guns per 1000 sold..


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I like the Sig P938 and it is awesome single stack carry gun. my wife has been asking about the new Glock 43/9mm that came out a few months back. The reviews that I have read are about 50/50 At both extremes..........cC


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Glock 43. This one is mine:


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> S&W M&P Shield 9mm all the way! Did a LOT of research and tried a few at The Arms Room before committing. It's my everyday carry and absolutely no complaints...


^^^ ditto


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Glock 26


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Sig 228.


----------

